

Ozone Widget Framework developed by the NSA - lee337
https://github.com/ozoneplatform/owf

======
marshray
I assume this is for testing purposes only:
[https://github.com/ozoneplatform/owf/blob/master/certs/ca.ke...](https://github.com/ozoneplatform/owf/blob/master/certs/ca.key)
:-)

~~~
ihsw
Indeed.

[https://github.com/ozoneplatform/owf/blob/master/certs/cakey...](https://github.com/ozoneplatform/owf/blob/master/certs/cakey.pem)

Caveat: While browsing repositories you can press 't' and fuzzy-search
filenames.

------
blaenk
Check out their website as well (which is buried in the project's readme):
<http://owfgoss.org/>

------
JPKab
My buddy has been raving about this for years. He uses it extensively for
geospatial stuff for the Intel community. I'm stoked to finally get a hold of
it.

~~~
DennisP
What has he said about it?

------
mef
For those curious about the role the NSA played in this framework:

[http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/cpquery/?&sid=cp112TtjuH&#...](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/cpquery/?&sid=cp112TtjuH&r_n=sr026.112&dbname=cp112&&sel=TOC_618908&);

~~~
druiid
Thanks. I was reading through the github readme going 'Well, that's cool...
but why did they build this?'. Seemed to me before understanding why they
needed it/built it, that it would have been time better spent working on a new
crypto engine :).

------
wheaties
It's great that this was open sourced. Quite impressive what you've
accomplished. For me to use it I'd also have to pay ExtJS $2500 and/or some
combination of a fixed fee with royalty rights which I just can not do.

~~~
neurotech1
That hopefully will change. "At the Dec 2012 OWF GOSS board, the board agreed
to a 6-month re-factoring effort which would re-implement using OSGi on the
back end and eliminate the dependency on ExtJS for the front-end. This work
will be done on GitHub and will be completely transparent to the community."

------
fintler
When I was working with this (2+ years ago), it was mostly for integration
with databases in DIA's GCCS-J program. Honestly, for the amount of data they
need to deal with, it just didn't work (common operational picture stuff).

------
cliveb
Curious any OWF developers have a connector they can release to use NSA
developed Accumulo NoSQL? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Accumulo>

------
csmatt
Looks like the project is specifically mentioned in the ndaa. That's enough to
peak my interest.

